# Most humans ruin everything



## K412 (Mar 22, 2010)

When I win the lottery I am bulldozing houses and planting trees.
This is one of the best pictures I have ever found on the net.


----------



## Candy (Mar 22, 2010)

I believe there are animals that us humans have never seen before and I am with you on that one.


----------



## terryo (Mar 22, 2010)

That one little picture says a thousand words. "Every living thing has a soul, just in different bodies." What have we done to our planet????


----------



## chadk (Mar 22, 2010)

"most humans ruin everything"

That's a pretty self loathing and sad attitude. First, "everything" is not ruined. Second, it is only a few jerks who go out of their way to ruin things. The rest of us just want to live our lives. Third, that bulldozer burns gas and oil and puts out a lot of nasty exhaust - so i'd find a more 'green' approach to your plans for distruction


----------



## GBtortoises (Mar 22, 2010)

"When I win the lottery I am bulldozing houses and planting trees."

Really? Where will you live then?


----------



## K412 (Mar 22, 2010)

Like the Swiss family Robinson of course!
I have had a really horrible past few weeks at work. One cruelty case in particular, every time I think I have seen it all, something happens to shatter my faith in people all over again. 14 people witnessed a horrible act and NOT ONE will talk because "he's just such a good person". Well this felon is going back to where he belongs.
Partly the reason I prefer animal loving forums because everyone here cares and wouldn't do such things.

The bulldozer would be modified, I'd be loaded!


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Mar 22, 2010)

Didn't think you were going to get the above.. did you K412?

They just like to argue and take issue...... and tell the truth { some of them }!

NERD


----------



## ChiKat (Mar 22, 2010)

K412 said:


> One cruelty case in particular, every time I think I have seen it all, something happens to shatter my faith in people all over again.



I feel like this sometimes too  Sometimes I like animals better than people


----------



## jackrat (Mar 22, 2010)

When you get through bulldozing all the houses down,where are you going to live? LOL We do need to practice good hubandry on the wild places we have left. We can also create some micro wild areas where we live. Plant some flowers,put up some bird houses. If you have the room,let part of your property grow wild into what I call micro-environments. You would be surprised at what all will be living there. I realize this isn't possible for some folks,just do what you can.It's better than doing nothing.


----------



## stells (Mar 22, 2010)

GBtortoises said:


> "When I win the lottery I am bulldozing houses and planting trees."
> 
> Really? Where will you live then?



In a tree house


----------



## Tom (Mar 22, 2010)

We should all just kill ourselves and free the planet from the horrible scourge of humanity... whose got the Kool-Aid?


----------



## ZippyButter (Mar 22, 2010)

Tom said:


> We should all just kill ourselves and free the planet from the horrible scourge of humanity... whose got the Kool-Aid?



Don't you think 1 Jamestown ( or Jim jones town) is enough? You could give this coolaid to some of those who represent us in Washington D.C..LOL



chadk said:


> "most humans ruin everything"
> 
> The rest of us just want to live our lives.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Mar 22, 2010)

As I looked out over the majestic sweep of the Grand Conyon today, I could not help but be grateful to President Teddy Roosevelt for setting so many beautiful US landmarks aside as national parks for everyone and their children and grandchildren to enjoy. 

And a new fact we learned from the park ranger at Mesa Verde: The president with the second most acres set aside as national parkland was none other than Jimmy Carter (no, I didn't guess it correctly either.)


----------



## bettinge (Mar 22, 2010)

Even Jimmy Carter look like a hero compared to what we have now!!!!!


I'm with you K412, some days we have a need to get back to the basics, however I'm not ready for that tree house yet. I like running water, electricity, and public sewers. I do wish I did not hear all the political controversy these days! Its like a bad car accident though, you have to watch, cringe, shake your head and go about your own business.


----------



## N2TORTS (Mar 22, 2010)

GBtortoises said:


> "When I win the lottery I am bulldozing houses and planting trees."
> 
> Really? Where will you live then?



I'am guessing a " Tree house" ....


----------



## dreadyA (Mar 22, 2010)

Tree house for sure...and you can grow your own;]

Crops*


----------



## dmmj (Mar 22, 2010)

I think I am confused by this post?


----------



## K412 (Mar 23, 2010)

None of this bothers or surprises me.
I tend to be a bit over zealous with my mouth and in this case typing.
I'm going through the phase in Law Enforcement " There are two kinds of people in this world, Officers and Citizens". I asm not by any means saying that Officers are better, worst relationship I ever had was with a "people cop".
I just get so heart sick watching the documentaries of the devastating effect that humans have done to the planet and the animals. Such as my current felony case ( I will spare everyone the details) I just can't get my head around it.
I took a trip up to Williamsburg and spent the day enjoying the weather and it made me think of how simple life was then, not easy but things were simple. Mo mass media, we had our forefathers who made the US great ( for the most part) and didn't want us to be communists unlike someone else I know of.....
I just really love that picture and framed it and put it on my desk.
I wanted to share it with like minded people.
Hey, if some disagree, they are just as entitled as I am to post their opinions and experiences.
I get worse on the street anyway!
I did take him on though, at 6'2" and 280 lbs it was fun and yes, I won.

P.S. I like this forum and everyone on it. I don't scare off easily so I'm not going anywhere.


----------



## N2TORTS (Mar 23, 2010)

[quote='K412' pid='118830' dateline='1269328520'

Hey, if some disagree, they are just as entitled as I am to post their opinions and experiences.



Cops.... are some of the biggest *** whipes out there. I know more bitter, crooked, drunk,selfish,and think their better than most ... 
cops.... who completly took on there "love" for work,because they got their but kicked in School or some control freak later in life ,
I DONT trust them...and DONT relay on them!


----------



## chadk (Mar 23, 2010)

Thast was a pretty stupid generalization...


----------



## Tom (Mar 23, 2010)

chadk said:


> Thast was a pretty stupid generalization...



And pretty far off topic... should we start a thread on our feelings about cops and the government? Might be better saved for a different forum.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 23, 2010)

K412 said:


>



This is how I feel about Big Foot. If he's real, I surely hope he's never located!!!


----------



## terryo (Mar 23, 2010)

N2TORTS said:


> K412 said:
> 
> 
> > That's very sad you feel that way. I only have one thing to add. I live in NY and was there to witness the happening on 9/11 and witnessed first hand MANY NYPD Cops with their hands almost on fire, full of soot, almost blind from it, risking their lives to save others. I don't know where you live, or what kind of cops you have there, but here in NY I CAN and HAVE relied on them for help many times. There are good and bad in every walk of life so to generalize anything is wrong.
> ...


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Mar 23, 2010)

Big Foot is safe...he's been wiping out his footprints for years so he can't be followed...or most of his footprints, anyway.


----------



## chadk (Mar 23, 2010)

If bigfoot is real (lol), I sure hope he stays hidden as well - I spend too much time hiking and camping in 'big foot' country and would rather not be the one to find him!!


----------



## N2TORTS (Mar 23, 2010)

terryo said:


> N2TORTS said:
> 
> 
> > K412 said:
> ...


----------



## terryo (Mar 23, 2010)

"as far as the burning cops at 911 ( honest people .. that was 10 years ago ...and more people are killed in 6 months here in CA on the freeway then *the whole 911 thingy *....)

Right now I can't even speak!!! That is the most disrespectful thing I have ever read or heard anyone say about 9/11 since it happened!!! Ten years is NOTHING to the thousands of people who lost their loved ones in the Twin Towers. Ten years is NOTHING to anyone who lost a loved one anywhere...anytime....anyhow. A THINGY?????????????? 
The people who died on the freeway, were not risking their lives to save others. I'M DONE HERE!!!!!


----------



## chadk (Mar 23, 2010)

JD, you sound like a bitter old fool. If that is what your life experience taught you, you didn't live much of a life... Go molest someone else's post with your ignorant nonsense now...


----------



## N2TORTS (Mar 23, 2010)

chadk said:


> JD, you sound like a bitter old fool. If that is what your life experience taught you, you didn't live much of a life... Go molest someone else's post with your ignorant nonsense now...



Chad ... easy buddy .....maybe you cant read?
******
K412 
Member

Posts: 69
Joined: Oct 2009 
Reputation: 0 

RE: Most humans ruin everything 
Hey, if some disagree, they are just as entitled as I am to post their opinions and experiences.

So I posted my opinion....Id rather talk about torts! What this forum is about right????
.... Dont mouth off because your behind a keyboard! I see that too much in here already .... I just did what was stated ....
Iam not that old .. or bitter...either!


----------



## N2TORTS (Mar 24, 2010)

terryo said:


> "as far as the burning cops at 911 ( honest people .. that was 10 years ago ...and more people are killed in 6 months here in CA on the freeway then *the whole 911 thingy *....)
> 
> Right now I can't even speak!!! That is the most disrespectful thing I have ever read or heard anyone say about 9/11 since it happened!!! Ten years is NOTHING to the thousands of people who lost their loved ones in the Twin Towers. Ten years is NOTHING to anyone who lost a loved one anywhere...anytime....anyhow. A THINGY??????????????
> The people who died on the freeway, were not risking their lives to save others. I'M DONE HERE!!!!!



People have fought many wars and lost lives, loved ones and still do for our freedom,
that was a tragic day indeed....
Lives are lost everyday ...just the media dosnt hype it ...
The men and women who took action that day ..... COPS and civilans ..were simply heroesÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ Ã¢â‚¬â„¢ !.. 
Not a Job Title~


----------



## K412 (Mar 24, 2010)

Since I'm an Animal COP I won't take offense to that either.


----------



## N2TORTS (Mar 24, 2010)

K412 said:


> Since I'm an Animal COP I won't take offense to that either.



K .... Good deal ~
This thread got nasty and I didnt mean for it to .... I simply stated " my opinion" ..and experiences so far in my " old and bitter " life (lol)
You can share a good one at work...." Man got ticket for Snake on the beach" ...I took my 9ft boa everyday down to the beach ...and one day it got ugly ... it was many years ago but was an experience for sure!
Peace and have a great day ! 
JD


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 24, 2010)

emysemys said:


> This is how I feel about Big Foot. If he's real, I surely hope he's never located!!!



Awww come on now, let me see him...I won't tell anybody.  

Just remember when planting that tree for your tree house, you need to plan ahead, it will take many years to be big enough. 



jackrat said:


> We can also create some micro wild areas where we live. Plant some flowers,put up some bird houses. If you have the room,let part of your property grow wild into what I call micro-environments. You would be surprised at what all will be living there. I realize this isn't possible for some folks,just do what you can.It's better than doing nothing.



I agree, much better then just complaining about it. It still amazes me how much of an inpact even a small spot can have. Not just on that area, but other people see it and will often get inspired to do their own little step toward correcting the problem.



K412 said:


> Since I'm an Animal COP I won't take offense to that either.



Not an easy job, but important.



Stephanie Logan said:


> As I looked out over the majestic sweep of the Grand Conyon today, I could not help but be grateful to President Teddy Roosevelt for setting so many beautiful US landmarks aside as national parks for everyone and their children and grandchildren to enjoy.
> 
> And a new fact we learned from the park ranger at Mesa Verde: The president with the second most acres set aside as national parkland was none other than Jimmy Carter (no, I didn't guess it correctly either.)



Wasn't the Grand Canyon, but just driving along looking at the world near the roads today (and often this last week especially), I was thinking everybody needs to get out...walk, ride, whatever and just simply enjoy the beauty around us.

I wouldn't have guess Carter either.


----------



## Madortoise (Mar 24, 2010)

Ever since I saw Avatar, I've been wanting to cross over to their world and be one of them and, yes, be left alone by humans. Heck, if I could move like my gecko (they reminded me of my crested), I'd trade my body in anytime. I belong to and work with immigrant population, too, so I relate to all animals that get uprooted from where they're supposed to be and are displaced from home. I feel bad that my desert tortoise was born captive and can never go back to her home away from her element. I do have an imminent sense that the odd is against all earthlings including trees. But then again, this may be the side effect of my being trained this past weekend on Disaster Mental Health w/Red Cross...just let me get over this week and I'll be my cheery self soon--going to Anza Borrego this weekend!


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Mar 25, 2010)

Enjoy your weekend. 

Being cheerful takes a conscious effort sometimes...remember that "prayer" to "change the things you can control, not stress too much over what you cannot control, and hope for wisdom to know the difference" (semi-paraphrased  ).


----------



## terryo (Mar 25, 2010)

Stephanie...do you have any pictures of the Grand Canyon to share? I went there over thirty years ago....wish I knew where my pictures were....


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Mar 25, 2010)

Pictures soon...we are headed home to Denver tomorrow. 

Today we are at Arches National Park outside of Moab, Utah. It's my first trip to Arches and they are magnificent! Only a little hiking as the trails aren't really stroller-accessible but we saw tons and took photos from the car. 

Ava's chicken pox are just about cleared up...she hardly skipped a beat, but we did keep her away from other children so had to forego certain activities a bit.


----------



## Madortoise (Mar 26, 2010)

Stephanie Logan said:


> Enjoy your weekend.
> 
> Being cheerful takes a conscious effort sometimes...remember that "prayer" to "change the things you can control, not stress too much over what you cannot control, and hope for wisdom to know the difference" (semi-paraphrased  ).



Oh yeah, thanks. I believe in serenity prayer. 

Standing at the edge of Grand Canyon will do it, too...shrink in size to be so insignificant at the same time be in touch with something so magnificent and meaningful...wish I were there, too.


----------

